# Team Logo, fehlt da noch was?!



## TecNoo (22. August 2008)

Hallo,
also ich hab mal gestern ein Team-Logo gemacht aber bin nich 100% zufrieden...

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/7038/aimax180x180wv1.jpg
Name ist nur ausgedacht!
Ich bin der Meinung das da noch etwas fehlt!


MfG,
TecNoo


----------



## Ex1tus (22. August 2008)

Hi,

Ich glaube da fehlt was einprägsames, ein Symbol oder sowas... Eine geschwungene Linie und ein Wappen sind ja nichts besonderes mehr. Ich weiß jetzt schon nichtmehr wirklich wie es aussieht .


----------



## TecNoo (22. August 2008)

Stimmt hast recht =) !
aber mir fällt nichts ein =( ! 

MfG,
TecNoo


PS: Ist ja auch erst meine erste Arbeit gewesen =)


----------



## akrite (22. August 2008)

...fangen wir doch einfach mal mit den Inhalten an, was macht das Team ?


----------



## TecNoo (22. August 2008)

Also wie gesagt ist es ja nur ein ausgedachtes Team aber es sollte im bereich Gaming sein.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. August 2008)

Was da immer nicht schlecht ist: Brainstorming. Einfach mal 3 Minuten alles aufschreiben was einem dazu einfällt, und wenn die Begriffe noch so hirnrissig erscheinen. Das dann danach nochmal anschauen und oft hat man dann schon ein paar Ideen.


----------



## ink (22. August 2008)

Moin

Es schaut schon, technisch gesehen, ok aus.
Es ist nur wieder ein klassisches Wappenlogo und erinnert mich
irgendwie an AMD.

Ich würde mich mehr an den NBA-Logos orientieren.
Da dieses E-Sports-Ding relativ neu ist, würde ich auch neue Wege beschreiten und mal
aus der Rolle fallen.
Deswegen das Beispiel der NBA, dort sind auch neue Wege beschritten worden und haben
dadurch einen unverwechselbaren Charakter.

Ex1tus hat mit dem Brainstorming Recht, sowas sollte immer vor einem LayOut stehen.


mfg


----------



## TecNoo (22. August 2008)

erstmal danke =)

aber was meinst du mit NBA? Dieses Blau-Rot-Weiße?


----------



## ink (22. August 2008)

Nicht des NBA-Logo 
Die der Mannschaften: http://rustbelt.org/files/NBA_teamLogos.jpg

edit: Nur so als Beispiel, für neue Wege (im Gegensatz zu den Fussballmannschaften, die altbacken aussehen)


----------



## TecNoo (22. August 2008)

Achso!

Boohaa ich denk aber mal das ich das nicht so schaffen werde 

aber danke für die tipps!!

MfG,
TecNoo


----------



## ink (22. August 2008)

Irgendwas nicht schaffen?
Ich komm dir gleich mal dahin und treib dir das aus! 
Mach dir n vernünftiges Mindmap und schau wie du die Elemnte umsetzen kannst.
Wird schon!

mfg


----------



## TecNoo (22. August 2008)

sooo ich habe mal was neues gemacht...! 

http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/5417/aimax2ewh6.jpg


besser?

MfG,
TecNoo


----------



## ink (22. August 2008)

Geht doch in ne schöne Richtung, nur werde nicht zu verspielt.
Irgendwie fehlt mir der Bezug zu E-Sports.

Aber des ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Klein0r (24. August 2008)

Sieht doch schon besser aus.

Was mir aber auffällt: Es sieht so aus als sollte die Schrift gerade auf dem Wappen stehen - tut sie aber nicht, oder? Kann auch sein das ich mich täusche...

Das schlechte ist immer wenn man ein Logo entwerfen will wo man den Teamnamen nicht kennt. Beispiel: Bei "The Dragons" oder so hätte man ja immerhin schonmal eine Idee in welche Richtung es gehen soll... So ganz ohne Anlass nen ultimatives Logo zu entwerfen was für jedes Team passt wird nur schwer möglich sein...

lg


----------



## TecNoo (26. August 2008)

Jaa du hast recht =) ich habs wphl zu schnell gemacht


----------

